# "The Hornet's Nest"- upcoming documentary on US Soldiers in Afghanistan (2014)



## CougarKing (3 May 2014)

I'm not sure how this compares to other documentaries on the same subject such as  "Restrepo" or "Korangal", but I think it has a limited release in US movie theatres this May. We may have to wait for it to come out on Netflix or Redbox in Canada though. 

"The Hornet's Nest" trailer


----------



## Retired AF Guy (4 May 2014)

From the  official website:



> _The Hornet’s Nest is a groundbreaking and immersive feature film, using unprecedented real footage to tell the story of an elite group of U.S. troops sent on a dangerous mission deep inside one of Afghanistan’s most hostile valleys.  The film culminates with what was planned as a single day strike turning into nine intense days of harrowing combat against an invisible, hostile enemy in the country’s complex terrain where no foreign troops have ever dared to go before. Two embedded journalists, a father and son, bravely followed the troops through the fiercest and most blood-soaked battlegrounds of the conflict. What resulted is an intensely raw feature film experience that will give audiences a deeply emotional and authentic view of the heroism at the center of this gripping story._



Opening across the U.S. on May 9th.


----------



## jollyjacktar (11 Sep 2014)

Just finished watching this.  As good as Restrepo or better.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2611026/?ref_=nv_sr_1


----------



## ShadyBrah (13 Sep 2014)

Very glad I watched this. Great footage and it's put together pretty well. 

Definitely #3 behind Restrepo and Korengal IMO.


----------



## BurnDoctor (14 Sep 2014)

Can anyone provide a lead on a (non-shady) download site for this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ShadyBrah (14 Sep 2014)

For the 100% clean and legal download, you can find it on the iTunes Store for rent or purchase. There are also plenty of torrent sites you can get it from for a less-legal and secure option.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Sep 2014)

I'm watching it now on 1Channel at XBMC (now Kibo?). Anyway, lot's of good combat footage, intermingled with "I'm so proud of my son", "Look at us and what dangerous situations we put ourselves in to bring you these stories".

It's a good flick, but in my mind, so far, they are trying to balance their importance there with the killers on the ground. It's a fine line, but if you can ignore their self back slapping, there is some really good shit about what soldiers do and experience in today's modern war zones. Sorry, I'm jaded to most journalists. Especially, when they use their embedded footage to pass the torch from father to son. Just my  :2c:

Back to the movie. Maybe I'll change my mind once it's over.

BZ, to the Marines that did the leg work! Semper Fi!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Sep 2014)

If anything came out, it was in the last 15 minutes.

This country has to stop being so stingy with our awards and decorations.

How simple would it be to honour the sacrifice of our soldiers with something like a purple maple leaf medal for those wounded, a bronze medal for bravery, etc.

I'm not advocating for medals or ribbons for passing PT or your actual rifle score.

I'm talking about recognizing those, that were in theatre, and did something short of a VC. Many have done extraordinary things, but our system requires the sacrifice of the Commander of the Light Brigade to recognize the act.

Let's start to recognize personal sacrifice, outstanding leadership, winning the battle and being the pivot point between success and failure.

Let's change our Honour and Awards system to reflect the realities of today and not some romantic notion of a bygone Victorian era where VCs were mostly awarded to high borne types that were no longer around to tell the truth, but allowed their family to recompense because there was a hero in the family.

Let's start honouring the soldier that risked his life to save another and was successful. Not the guy that sat in the CP and directed the helicopter to the incident grid.


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Sep 2014)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I'm watching it now on 1Channel at XBMC (now Kibo?). Anyway, lot's of good combat footage, intermingled with "I'm so proud of my son", "Look at us and what dangerous situations we put ourselves in to bring you these stories".
> 
> It's a good flick, but in my mind, so far, they are trying to balance their importance there with the killers on the ground. It's a fine line, but if you can ignore their self back slapping, there is some really good shit about what soldiers do and experience in today's modern war zones. Sorry, I'm jaded to most journalists. Especially, when they use their embedded footage to pass the torch from father to son. Just my  :2c:


Just watched the BluRay, and have to agree 100%.  I've read other online reviews that say taking out about 1/3 of the movie (the "passing the torch" bits) would have made it even better.  

Given how much of the film is spent in "look at us the reporters" mode, I don't think I'll be watching the director's commentary version  ;D



			
				recceguy said:
			
		

> .... This country has to stop being so stingy with our awards and decorations ....


Also agreed - I know one has to confirm details and all that, but it's interesting to see, in this film, what appears to be medals awarded while the ROTO is still in theatre.  That's a pretty quick turnaround.


----------



## jollyjacktar (19 Sep 2014)

They're called "impact awards" and can be done within days of the action for which it was awarded as I understand.  We could learn much from our cousins down south.  

I suppose you cannot blame the reporters for blowing their own horn, as that's what they do.  I ignored that portion and left my enjoyment of the film for the troops involved.  They're the stars in my opinion.


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Sep 2014)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> I suppose you cannot blame the reporters for blowing their own horn, as that's what they do ....


True, but if it's a documentary about soldiers, show the soldiers (like this, this or this).  If it's a documentary about war reporters, show the war reporters (like this, this or this).


----------



## jollyjacktar (19 Sep 2014)

True enough, Tony.  All good examples of non-hybrid movies.


----------

